# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  22 Bài Tự Học Thiết Kế Website JOOMLA út bỉnh soạn và sưu tầm.

## muadongvinhcuu

*NGÀY 9.12.2011:*
*22 Bài Tự Học Thiết Kế Website JOOMLA út bỉnh soạn và sưu tầm.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/1/ThietKeWebJOOMLA22bai.jpg>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/1/ThietKeWebJOOMLA22bai.jpg*
*Thiết Kế Web JOOMLA 22 Bài Út Bỉnh soạn và sưu tầm (24,09 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/ZBsjw hoặc*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?j2e1frihjabdnzp*
*Links Út Bỉnh ngày 9.12.2011 (1,15 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/2NkZh hoặc*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?okahq88u72dw0jn*
*Chúc các bạn thích thú khi đọc các bài này 9.12.2011*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbK2ZPmzY7k*
http://goo.gl/cyvo

----------


## giasuvietmy

*Joomla tự học thiết kế website 46 bài út bỉnh soạn & sưu tầm.*

*NGÀY 20.12.2011:*
*46.JOOMLA TỰ HỌC THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE 46 BÀI ÚT BỈNH SOẠN & SƯU TẦM.*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/1/xx.jpg>*
*[replacer_img]*
*http://utbinh.com/1/xx.jpg*
*46 Bài Viết Út Bỉnh biên soạn & sưu tầm*
*http://goo.gl/30WsJ*
*Links Út Bỉnh ngày 20.12.2011*
*http://goo.gl/PKMaz*
*Xem Video hướng dẫn cài đặt*
*http://goo.gl/MFQ8b* 
*http://goo.gl/2sIEc* 
*http://goo.gl/eEfNe*

----------


## Binhboong92

<img src=http://utbinh.com/1/tuhocjoomla132012.jpg>
http://utbinh.com/1/tuhocjoomla132012.jpg[/img]
*100 Bài “TỰ HỌC THIẾT KẾ WEBSITE JOOMLA 1.5.25”*
*Út Bỉnh Biên Soạn và Sưu Tầm*
*[replacer_a]*
*Download từng Bài tại*
*[replacer_a]*
*LINKS ÚT BỈNH FULL 1.3.2012*
*[replacer_a]*

----------


## nguyenbinhtai123

*NGÀY 18.3.2012:*
*GIỚI THIỆU WEBSITE JOOMLA CỦA ÚT BỈNH:*
*<img src=http://utbinh.com/1/localhost.png>*
*[replacer_img]*
*Mời xem Trang Web, có 111 Bài viết và 32 Videos hướng dẫn:*
*http://utbinh.com/site1803/index.php*
*Bài111:Uploaf Localhost lên Host Server* 
*http://goo.gl/4pzEF*
*Video Hướng dẫn ngày 12.3.2012*
*http://goo.gl/R8FLk*
*XEM 34 VIDEO CHI TIẾT*
*http://goo.gl/Q60MK*
*112.Xóa Banner (587 KB):*
*http://goo.gl/G3rN4 hoặc* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?4tb396xsxzeq81g*
*113.Cách Tạo Banner (2,92 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/hZ7q1 hoặc* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?85ud21dakwkg2im*
*114.Tạo Banner Quảng Cáo (1,25 MB):*
*http://goo.gl/hBAQs hoặc* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?sdc12em8d37shjs*
*115.Tao Trang Web B giống Trang Web A Backup (578 KB):*
*http://goo.gl/zKljy hoặc* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?l3qwfly9yl9iu47*
*116.Thay Đổi Password của Admin (383 KB):*
*http://goo.gl/aQBLM hoặc* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?rllvzfl5qo03hb8*
*117.Tạo Banner cho Công Ty (917 KB):*
*http://goo.gl/82BMZ hoặc* 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?x82z4hfzpdo3ujl*

----------

